# Dealing With Complaints from Reward Travel



## sechs (Jan 15, 2009)

There was a problem with the heat in my car on a recent reward trip on the Crescent. The attendant said to call in customer service, and they would give me a partial refund. Of course, my tickets had no value, so that wouldn't be of much use.

What's the best way to lodge a complaint like this for reward travel, and how should I expect it to be handled?

Thanks


----------



## soitgoes (Jan 15, 2009)

If you have a complaint about Amtrak travel, the complaint needs to be lodged directly with Amtrak customer service. They may give you a gift certificate for your trouble. If, after complaining with customer service you feel that you didn't get the appropriate response and feel that you should get some points back, then you would have to contact AGR, though I do not know if they would issue a partial point refund or not and under what circumstances they might do so.


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 15, 2009)

sechs said:


> There was a problem with the heat in my car on a recent reward trip on the Crescent. The attendant said to call in customer service, and they would give me a partial refund. Of course, my tickets had no value, so that wouldn't be of much use.
> What's the best way to lodge a complaint like this for reward travel, and how should I expect it to be handled?
> 
> Thanks


My guess (and it is just a guess) would be that if Amtrack does do something to compensate for your inconvience, that it would be in a travel voucher and would not involve a refund of any travel points anymore that they would refund money in a case where you would have paid by cash, check or money order instead of points.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 15, 2009)

As you know, I had many problems with my reward trip in October from LAX-PDX-KIN. It also "did not cost anything". Because of my writing to them, I received compensation in the form of *A $500 VOUCHER*!


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 15, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> As you know, I had many problems with my reward trip in October from LAX-PDX-KIN. It also "did not cost anything". Because of my writing to them, I received compensation in the form of *A $500 VOUCHER*!


I don't remember what your experiences were, but I hope we don't repeat them in July when we will be doing LAX-PDX-ALB as part of our trip! :huh: This trip was paid in part by a $500 voucher and I don't need another negative experience to get yet another one.


----------



## sechs (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for your experiences. Looks like I'll be firing another letter off to Amtrak.


----------



## AKA (Jan 18, 2009)

In June of this year on the E B we lost our sleeper to a flat wheel. This was a 20,000 point AGR. We where into the 2 nd. zone when the sleeper was pulled. We were refunded 5000 points. AGR said we got full benefit [ IE 15,000 points ] from the first zone of travel in our sleeper. We still got our meals. Just had to show our stubs. Not the greatest but it was something.


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 19, 2009)

sechs said:


> Thanks for your experiences. Looks like I'll be firing another letter off to Amtrak.


Why pay postage? Use the online form to contact them at http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServe...mtrak/ContactUs and to boot, it also quicker!

I've use that method more than once successfully. You'll probably receive a phone call from them within a few days for more details, but I can tell you that each time they did called me back that it was done in a pleasant and helpful manner.


----------



## sechs (Jan 19, 2009)

In general, letter writers are taken far more seriously.

People fire-off all kinds of poorly-thought-out drivel via e-mail, but those who take the time to compose a real letter, stick it in an envelope, stick a stamp on it, and place it into the mail have put at least a little thought into the message.

A machine can reply to an e-mail, but a letter must be handled by a person. And, when I say handled, I mean physically touched; someone must connect with the letter.

Also, no one has accidentally deleted a mailed letter.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jan 19, 2009)

sechs said:


> Also, no one has accidentally deleted a mailed letter.


That might be, but somehow you're reminding me of this article, which says:



> Paper résumés can't get into the email folder we're using to keep track of applicants unless we scan them in, and, you know what? The scanner is right next to the shredder in my office and the shredder is easier to use.


Admittedly, customer service is a somewhat different context than filtering through 100 job applicants or something to hire one.


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 20, 2009)

sechs said:


> In general, letter writers are taken far more seriously.
> People fire-off all kinds of poorly-thought-out drivel via e-mail, but those who take the time to compose a real letter, stick it in an envelope, stick a stamp on it, and place it into the mail have put at least a little thought into the message.
> 
> A machine can reply to an e-mail, but a letter must be handled by a person. And, when I say handled, I mean physically touched; someone must connect with the letter.
> ...


sechs,

If you feel more confidence by using snail mail, the by all means that is the route you should take.

However, I can assure you that I was treated very seriously in all 3 methods one can use; snail mail, email or calling and when I received call backs it was not by any computer.

I have used all three methods in communications with customer service when there has been problems and I would rate their service from a low of "very good" to a high of "absolutely outstanding." I may have been lucky in the service I received, but it was what it was!


----------



## sechs (Jan 20, 2009)

You have been lucky. The rest of us will bring as many advantages to our sides as possible.


----------

